# Port Aransas Family asks for support.  Sent to me by our Lodge secretary



## C_Cabra (Apr 9, 2009)

Brethren, received this from Robert Eschenburg, WM Hill City Lodge No. 456. It appears to be legitimate.  Maybe we can help this young lady out. 

Terry 


Dear Friends,

While living in Port Aransas we have met a very nice family who have a daughter
and three sons. Their daughter, Hazel Morris is an excellent student at Port
Aransas High School and an aspiring ballet dancer. She has been invited to
participate in a summer ballet workshop with The Joffery Ballet. The family is
trying to raise money for her to attend, but don't stop here. They are not
asking for money. Hazel is a finalist in a contest for Unicef Greeting Cards.

I am asking that you please take time to go to, www.pier1.com
<http://www.pier1.com/>  and vote for her entry. If she wins, she will receive a
$5000.00 scholarship. When you go to this site, you will see "2009 Pier1/Unicef
Card Contest". Click on this site and vote for the entry by Hazel M. from Port
Aransas. The deadline is April 15th. If you can help, by sending this message to
your contacts, please do.

Your help will be appreciated by a very nice family.

Thank You,
Hilton Crocker


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's a direct link.

http://www.pier1.com/USCardContest/tabid/262/Default.aspx


----------

